# New to Cichlids



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

I would like to set up a 30 gallon Cichlid tank. Any suggestions would be sweet. African is my preference.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

if you're new to cichlids, just go visit Mike at Finatics aquarium. he'll get you going in the right direction, and the selection you'll find there is amazing. one of the best guys to deal with, and extremely knowledgable!

also keep in mind the majority of africans can get quite large, and you will probably end up getting more or bigger tanks... speaking from experience here. i started off with 1 show tank. years later i have about 7 running with breeding groups and show tanks lol.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with the Finatics suggestion.

A 30 gallon tank is too small for most Africans however Shelldwellers from Lake Tanganyika should be OK. Ask Mike for some advice and he'll help you out.

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)
-just minutes from Kennedy Subway station
-just minutes south of the HWY 401
phone 416-265-2026

CLOSED MONDAYS, TUESDAYS AND WEDNESDAYS (for servicing - NEW CLIENTS ALWAYS WELCOMED TOO - REFERALLS WELCOME!)
OPEN THURSDAYS AND FRIDAYS FROM 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FROM 11AM TO 5PM


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with *Y2KGT* A 30 gallon tank really limits you. If you are absolutely set on a 30 gallon then I would suggest shell dwellers. Other cichlids would not have enough room to strive.

Recommend you start out with a group of Neolamprologus Brevis or Neolamprologus multifasciatus. 2 males 4 females to start. Go with sand for substrate and add shells. The males will select their female and pair off.


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

*Multies*

I would go with Neolamprologus multifasciatus. I got some from Mike at Finatics and they are facinating little buggers. Profilic breeders, but if you are interested in selling the fry I would not use shells but use 1/2 inch PVC plumbing elbows capped at one end. It's easier to get the fish out of these than shells

I have 6 in a 20 gal tank and I think at least 2 generations of fry

good luck


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

All of the above suggestions are right on the money.
You've got questions they got answers.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There are a few other species that would do well in a 30, such as the Julies, especially the smaller ones.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

BillD said:


> There are a few other species that would do well in a 30, such as the Julies, especially the smaller ones.


My jewels thrived in my 30g, bred like no tomorrow!


----------



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

I used nutrafin cycle and Followed the directions to completion and got readings as follows today.

Nitrate 10
Nitrite .1
PH 7.6
Ammonia 0

Can I start adding fish next weekend?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Bantario said:


> My jewels thrived in my 30g, bred like no tomorrow!


Bill means, Julies, as in julidochromis sp. Not Jewel cichlid as in Hemichromis sp.

30 gallons really does limit the African cichlid species selections. As mentioned julies or Neolamprologus, would do great. Or another favourite, Lelupi cichlids, or even a pair of Altolamprologus sp.

There's plenty of South American species to look into, but you've specified African.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Rodzilla said:


> I used nutrafin cycle and Followed the directions to completion and got readings as follows today.
> 
> Nitrate 10
> Nitrite .1
> ...


A sign of nitrate is a good thing. I would start with a 25% water change. Dose ammonia 2-4 ppm, wait 24 hours and test again. If ammonia drops, then it's looking good.


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

ahhhh! FORGET THE FISH-LESS cycle crap guys! why bother??? seriously we are dealing with "african cichlids" here... these are very tough and hardy fish that do not need to go through a "fish-less" cycle! I recommend you come and see me and add a few fish... maybe 6 to start... every week give them a small water change (25% approx) and every week or even better every 3 days add 1 cap of cycle or better yet "stability" and feed lightly and everything will go ok... SOME tanganyikans are not crazy about new water BUT most hobbyists start with malawians and go into tangs as they gain more experience.... if you really want to get into tanganyikans at the start then buy a pail from Rona or Home Depot that has a lid and come and see me and I will give you a pail of water from my aquarium to help add some "cycled" water to your new setup.... seriously people I have NEVER done a fish-less cycle and I have never failed when setting up a new tank either! there are lots of ways around this... but hey these are just my thoughts! good luck.. mb


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There are numerous West African species such as kribs, and the other pelvicachromis species, that would also fit the bill.


----------

